# Columbus,OH Crew Available



## greenguy08 (Aug 18, 2009)

01 Powerstroke 4x4 w/ Boss V and salter
04 Cummins 4x4 w/ straight blade and salter
Isuzu cabover dually stakebed w/ straight blade and v-box salter
Bobcat 773 skidsteer with pushbox
4x4 atv w/ plow
Serious shoveling crew 
More equipment available for the right gig.

Looking for quality sub position(s), prefer low trigger, but will consider all options.


----------



## greenguy08 (Aug 18, 2009)

bump......


----------



## greenguy08 (Aug 18, 2009)

Still have some availability for skidsteer and atvs. Trucks are all spoken for.


----------

